# What to do, what to do, what to do?



## sam (Dec 11, 2018)

Indecision! Too many good choices.. This is a 1930(or close) Mead Superbe frame. I'll never have original parts to restore it---even if I had the documentation (catalog pics) and I don't. Superbe frames as best I can tell were lightweight versions of English Roadsters. It has good quality tubing but unknown and well filed Brampton lugs. I also have a non-original (30s)fork that really "makes " this frame . The frame was designed for a S/A three speed and to use a cyclo derailleur to get 6 speeds. I have an early K (drum)hub built into Winnmann  26x1&2/8 rims.  and matching front drum. I also have a great set of campy 3 piece on super champions in 700 or Hi-flange steel brit hubs in nice alum rims in 27". And I'm unsure of original color???/ it's white as you see and that might be original color. Do I add a second color like deep dark blue to seat post and head? Drum brakes or Resilion Canti brakes?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2018)

I vote for a two tone paint and say do what you want to the rest of it so it suits you. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 13, 2018)

I replied to your other post re. this frame.
Let me know if you'd like a copy of the article.
Darren.


----------

